# Things to do Friday and Saturday nights of the Lordstown trip



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The title says it all i am getting a list of what people will want to do the night/nights of the Lordstown meet.
I will be there Friday and Saturday.
I don't mind going out to bars but i wanna know what y'all would want to do.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I wanna party like a rockstar and kick a little ass!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd prefer not to go to a bar. I would love to have dinner with some of you guys on Thursday assuming we can get there soon enough. Breakfast the day of for whoever is in the area and Dinner the night after the meet would be cool if people were up for it. 

We threw out the idea of going up to lake Erie for a group outing. Although I'm not sure what we'd do there, I'd be up for it. We'd need to discuss what we'd do about things like food and any activities people would be interested in. It would basically be a second meet. I wouldn't mind it, but I'll need someone else too coordinate it as I have my hands full with the Friday events.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd prefer not to go to a bar. I would love to have dinner with some of you guys on Thursday assuming we can get there soon enough. Breakfast the day of for whoever is in the area and Dinner the night after the meet would be cool if people were up for it.
> 
> We threw out the idea of going up to lake Erie for a group outing. Although I'm not sure what we'd do there, I'd be up for it. We'd need to discuss what we'd do about things like food and any activities people would be interested in. It would basically be a second meet. I wouldn't mind it, but I'll need someone else too coordinate it as I have my hands full with the Friday events.


I would just like to say that I've never seen any of the great lakes. The thought of going to Lake Erie is mind blowing to me! I wouldnt mind going there if even to see it and eat my lunch!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I would just like to say that I've never seen any of the great lakes. The thought of going to Lake Erie is mind blowing to me! I wouldnt mind going there if even to see it and eat my lunch!
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


im down for a saturday drive to lake erie i bet just pack lunches and just be like a second meet for the people that wanna see the lake.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

There are plenty of parks along the lake, probably be good to pick one and head up there


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Geneva-on the-Lake is an easy drive up Rt 11...about an hour and 15 min...Presque Isle in Pa.is 15 min or so longer...


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I wanna party like a rockstar and kick a little ass


never been, but theres a strip club by the Truckstops of America...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

grumpy said:


> never been, but theres a strip club by the Truckstops of America...


Hooray for boobies!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

The only strip id go to is the drag strip at Norwalk Raceway. I was going to suggest to go there for a test and tune on Fri evening but theyre having a be event that weekend. The event would be cool to check out though on Fri evening.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

about 2 hrs from Austintown to Norwalk...


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> The only strip id go to is the drag strip at Norwalk Raceway. I was going to suggest to go there for a test and tune on Fri evening but theyre having a be event that weekend. The event would be cool to check out though on Fri evening.


theres a local track 1/2 hr from the plant...heres the schedule for May...
Quaker City Motorsports Park


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Strip.....c

Car strip to race down

Sea wat i did der?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I'll pass on the bar scene as well.
I'd do the park in Erie 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm down for the drag strip or bars. No Lake Erie for me I can go on my own time.. lets do something fun!!!


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a very good friend in Akron, so my Friday night is already set. :grin:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm down for the drag strip or bars. No Lake Erie for me I can go on my own time.. lets do something fun!!!


Yeah cruze related if possible. Isnt there a Summit Racing Superstore somewhere in Ohio. Ill have to see if its anywhere were gonna be at. Id be down for that.

Just looked up Summit. Its in Tallmadge which is about 40 mins west of Lordstown. That would be a cool place to meet up Friday morn before tour actually.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

The Summit Racing store is 2000 feet from my mother's back door. Can't say it's all that exciting, just basically a showroom of parts/apparel, unless you need something then it's great! Btw it's about 30-45min west of Lordstown. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well just an idea. Anyone else got some ideas.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

National Packard Museum - Warren Ohio


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

So who's up for going to see the new Star Trek movie on Friday night? Or who's up for going to look at Boobies? Either way I'm down for doing something Friday night.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on what we can do on Saturday?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on what we can do on Saturday?


 I am sorry to harp on this point but I really am going to go see Lake Erie. It's not often that I get out anywhere near this area so for me this is a very huge thing. Please everyone do not feel like I am being antisocial.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I am sorry to harp on this point but I really am going to go see Lake Erie. It's not often that I get out anywhere near this area so for me this is a very huge thing. Please everyone do not feel like I am being antisocial.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I wouldn't mind doing that. Maybe if enough of us go we good do a cookout.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm probably going to be hanging out with my pretty little redhead friend.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

coinneach said:


> I'm probably going to be hanging out with my pretty little redhead friend.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OH2LTRS (Apr 10, 2013)

There is plenty to do in Cleveland! The Rock 'n roll hall of fame is right on the lake......Canton, within an hour southwest of Lordstown is the Football Hall of Fame. Also in Cleveland is The Flats....a hotspot of nightclubs and watering holes....there's Playhouse square for those who might want to catch a play with their wives? Plenty to do and see here guys.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


>




Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to meeting all the Cruzers as well, but Angie and I go way back, and we can geek out on Discworld and guns if nothing else happens. :th_angelsmiley4:









That's fair, right?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Im total down for Football Hall Of Fame.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

so is there a solid plan for Friday night or do I have to book it on home early?!?!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> so is there a solid plan for Friday night or do I have to book it on home early?!?!


So far it's maybe either going to a drive in to see the new Star Trek movie or going to look at boobies.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

coinneach said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to meeting all the Cruzers as well, but Angie and I go way back, and we can geek out on Discworld and guns if nothing else happens. :th_angelsmiley4:
> 
> View attachment 12818
> 
> ...


Is that Angie the front desk clerk we have been talking to at the Economy Inn to reserve our rooms? 

I'm leaning towards the Star Trek Drive In on Friday night, I keep posting and sending them messages on FB but they don't reply. 
I'll try to find out if they have another phone number and see If I can reserve some spots for us. 

We can look at boobies after the Movie too, night clubs usually stay open until like 2 am.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Is that Angie the front desk clerk we have been talking to at the Economy Inn to reserve our rooms?
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Star Trek Drive In on Friday night, I keep posting and sending them messages on FB but they don't reply.
> I'll try to find out if they have another phone number and see If I can reserve some spots for us.
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I wanna hit the drag strip, son.

*Ludacris voice* (to the Cruzen) ROLLOUT! ROLLOUT!!!

No titty bar for me..


----------

